# don't bother with the ohio river



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

Like a fool I tried to sneak out for an hour on the Ohio this afternoon. Its not fishable. Water is completely brown, there is gunk and logs floating everwhere, the water is moving really fast, and the water temp is down in the mid 50's. Its so high its going to be a while before the water level drops enough. Guess I'll have to hit a bowling alley or go golfing or something.


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

I went today and caught over 20 wipers with the largest being around 8 pounds.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

The river at Marietta is forcasted to be back near normal pool on Sunday. We had lots of rain over a large area, it will take awhile to drain out. It looks like a drier spell is forcasted after this Wednesday. Even the Memorial Day Weekend looks pretty good! Yippee!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, you can still get them in the high water , just need to look harder and fish slower


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

we don't usually fish for them, but we did catch this 14# fish yesterday. not really sure but it looked like a true striper to me? i m sure someone could tell for sure


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like a wiper to me,..and a hog at that:B


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

My God. Nice Whipe-Stripe!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like it has spawned out already if thats possible. I was fishing the Ohio River Saturday and caught a few white bass. I think these fish are very hungry and will eat even in the mud as long as you can get your bait in front of them.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished the Greenup tailwater yesterday afternoon for about two hours without a hit.About eight fishing and didn't see anyone land anything.Glad a few are doing good.
Jake


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yeal man, u,all have all that ( mud, fast moving water and floating gunk ) in the river. but u still got to love her. good looking fish there daveo , teamclose. i,ve sporting a skunk.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I'd say thats a striper and boone creek do you do that on purpose??
Cady


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Did you guys catch any cats when you were out?

Larry


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Larry, we caught 7. No big ones but they were all between 10-20. We need some warm days in a row and they should really be turned on. The water was 60.6 in the Ohio w/ lots of current and still some debris. I'll see you at Mason!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Firecat, my buddy had a skipjack hooked up on our prototype crankblade and was near to landing it when his drag went crazy. He looked at me and said something just happened. His skipjack grew real fast. He fought that fish on light tackle and finally got it in. It was an 8 to 10 lb channel cat. I thought that was pretty cool. We cut up a skipjack that we caught earlier and caught one drum, a bluecat and a channel cat. All were between 10 and 13 lb. Seems the fish were biting pretty good for the conditions.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah that is always cool when your fighting a little fish and then something swallows your fish your fighting.

Larry


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hit the ohio below Markland this morning on Indiana side! Hooked up a couple of 10-15 lb flatheads, 2 small channels, saw some monster spoonbill up on top, thats about it! Drove up to the backwater at paint lick and flat tore up channel cats from 5 to 10 lbs!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

White bass don't get that big so it's not a white bass. Stripers have unbroken lateral stripes that extend from their gill plates to their tails. This fish has obvious broken striping which is the classic sign of a hybrid. That's the easiest and most reliable way to tell the difference. Broken lines- wiper. Unbroken lines, striper.

UFM82

It's a nice wiper for certain.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know if the Ohio river around Cincinnati is beginning to clear up?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturdays tournament results: 50 boats, 47 limits, my friend came in 3rd with a bag of about 12.5#'s w/ 5 fish. Pretty darn good if ya ask me. Hitting it tomorrow.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

That doesn't exactly sound like a dying river.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

My bad, he came in 3rd with a bag of 10.5# winner had 12.5.

I was down there today fishing in Meldahl pool back in a few creeks, caught 8 largemouths/kentuckys, 3 white bass (2 one the same lure at once, which I've never done with any fish) and one spawned out, yet massive sauger at about 22"'s (which I didn't catch, my friend did) Biggest sauger I've personally ever seen in real life. It was really skinny though, lenght wise it was big though. We kept that and everything else went back to fight another day.

The shad, the carp, and the suckers are starting to spawn as well. Lots of mating going on at the riffles first up from the Ohio. Looked really cool watching the suckers swimming in 2" of water trying to go up stream.

Top it all off, was one of my better days on the river in a while and I saw lots of other people catching fish as well


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I fished 3.5 hours on the OR yesterday one fish, 24" wiper, so it was worth it.
I'd say stay away if you want fish after fish, you must be a catcherman rather than a fisherman, and definitely would do better elsewhere!  LOL
LMJ


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Team Close.. Nice 14 pound Hybrid Striper..(wiper) They are exciting!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way, forgot to add with the tournament results a 5.5LB bass took big fish


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The river looked very fishable today.


----------



## starinvestor (Mar 11, 2008)

my post was on May 19th. I didn't say it was unfishable until the end of time. I said 'that day' it was in bad shape.


----------

